# [OLD-THREAD: JAN 2018] Blue Thread



## Enorto1 (Jan 27, 2018)

Im four hours into my 1 hour owner update. 

Wyndham’s new thing is this “blue thread rewards” you can use your contract points to offset travel costs and maintenance fees. Supposedly you can now go on a cruise for 200,000 per cabin. 

Has anyone else bought into the blue thread rewards? 

Does everyone to the round about way of booking two reservations and then cancel and upgrade for a percent of 30 days out? I’ve never thought to do this and just learned about this today. I would think Wyndham would frown on there staff educating owners on how to do this deal. 

I’m hoping after getting blue thread rewards and offsetting maintenance fees I still have points left over to travel! Now that I know the work around for booking I should be saving on future bookings.


----------



## buckor (Jan 27, 2018)

Enorto1 said:


> Im four hours into my 1 hour owner update.
> 
> Wyndham’s new thing is this “blue thread rewards” you can use your contract points to offset travel costs and maintenance fees. Supposedly you can now go on a cruise for 200,000 per cabin.
> 
> ...



Blue Thread is just how they are trying to get you to use the Wyndham Rewards card, integrating WVO and hotels together by the "blue thread" of the rewards card. If interested, just apply for the card later...buy WVO resale.

The other item is book-cancel-rebook with your VIP status. Doesn't seem to be able to be used like it used to before the new website came out last year....it appears Wyndham may have been directly targeting that "feature" of the old site with the new one. Now, when you cancel, you don't see the reservation come back, especially at popular resorts.

Say no....walk away....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## clifffaith (Jan 27, 2018)

Let's see, you're four hours into the one hour update (been there, done that) and you are sending messages from your phone. Must mean they have left you alone and disappeared for 10 minutes, AGAIN. I freaking hate that! Fercrisakes tell me what you have for me in terms of new information or a super special deal, but get on with it. I make a big production of speaking loudly about where the heck the salesman disappeared to so all the suckers at the other tables become aware, oh yeah my guy has disappeared again too!


----------



## Enorto1 (Jan 27, 2018)

buckor said:


> Blue Thread is just how they are trying to get you to use the Wyndham Rewards card, integrating WVO and hotels together by the "blue thread" of the rewards card. If interested, just apply for the card later...buy WVO resale




What is WVO?


----------



## wjappraise (Jan 27, 2018)

Enorto1 said:


> What is WVO?



Wyndham Vacation Ownership


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 27, 2018)

And you have nothing better to do than spend 4 hours of your vacation time with* weasal trying to STEAL money or your vacation time?

Go have FUN!!!! RUN AWAY. *Just go down to gifting and say your saleman sent you there to get your gift. AND whatever you do, DO NOT STEP ASIDE FOR THEM TO GIVE THE NEXT PERSON IN LINE THEIR GIFT! Nothing like the line NOT MOVING to the next smuck for a faster service.

PS Once my salesman came down to the line to drag me back to 'the room'. Told him I thought he was thru when he left  and I have other plans. Been there for my time .. you left and I figure I was finished. Afterall, it was only a 90 minute UPDATE .. and I have been there since my appointment was for 10AM and it is NOW 12:30 ... and I have other plans. I AM ON VACATION ... you had your say ... I was here ... GIVE ME MY GIFT CARD!!!!! Eventually, I got blacklisted on that Member Account. Seems they don't look for you on cross over for fixed weeks or separate member numbers.


----------



## ilya (Jan 27, 2018)

Enorto1 said:


> Im four hours into my 1 hour owner update.
> 
> Wyndham’s new thing is this “blue thread rewards” you can use your contract points to offset travel costs and maintenance fees. Supposedly you can now go on a cruise for 200,000 per cabin.
> 
> ...




I'd like to know how they taught you this today at the sales meeting. Please share..


----------



## Enorto1 (Jan 27, 2018)

wjappraise said:


> Wyndham Vacation Ownership



We are already owners. They told us today that we would have to buy 126000 more points so that we could switch our points into rewards to offset the maintenance fees. Basically go deeper in debt to help pay off the fees which would go up because we have more points. No thank you.


----------



## buckor (Jan 27, 2018)

Enorto1 said:


> We are already owners. They told us today that we would have to buy 126000 more points so that we could switch our points into rewards to offset the maintenance fees. Basically go deeper in debt to help pay off the fees which would go up because we have more points. No thank you.


Yeah....no.

They've tried this on us too. I tell them every time that it makes no sense to buy more points, and have more MFs, just to try and offset them with Reward Points...I can offset the MFs I have now (at least to a degree) with the Card, why do I need more points to do It? They get quiet...I get shown to the gifting counter...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Baby Jane (Jan 28, 2018)

buckor said:


> Yeah....no.
> 
> They've tried this on us too. I tell them every time that it makes no sense to buy more points, and have more MFs, just to try and offset them with Reward Points...I can offset the MFs I have now (at least to a degree) with the Card, why do I need more points to do It? They get quiet...I get shown to the gifting counter...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


Except because we are access they were right if we had bought Panama City our maintenance fees for more points would have gone down. However the purchase would have made that a wash over the next 20 years plus. We didn't buy. We were on the DNG list for about a year and a half. Best vacations ever but I guess with changes they have decided they need to talk to us again. We did manage to avoid it in Nashville.


----------



## northovr (Jul 20, 2022)

At Williamsburg they give you the gift first. Occasionally I remind my sales rep this and It gets them mad.  The last few times they escorted me out before the 90 minutes.  They hate me there.

Daniel


----------



## weems637 (Jul 20, 2022)

My last update, Majestic Sun, nice visit with the new sales gal.  The closer steps in.  Gets upset that "I would not let him help me with my account".  Why are you here?  For the update.  Ok, take them to gifting desk.  (It was a bad weather day when we signed up, $200 gift card, and storms forecasted at meeting time.)


----------

